# Pioneer HTP-821ESR VS Yamaha YHT373 ...?? Which one better ?



## ymtan81 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi all Master..

Im in the dilemma to decide whether to go for Home theater system(Entry level) model : Pioneer HTP-821ESR OR Yamaha YHT373 ..

a) Pioneer HTP-821ESR
Package consists of:
VSX-821-K – Multi-Channel AV Receiver
S-ESR2-LR – Floor Stander Speaker
S-ESR2-CR - Center and Surround Speaker
S-RS3SW – Power Subwoofer

b) Yamaha YHT 373
Package consists of:
RX-V373 - Multi-Channel AV Receiver ( 4K pass through ..?? )
NS 50F - Floor Stander Speaker
NSP60 - Center and Surround Speaker
yet to decide - Power Subwoofer ( any idea ? )


my application is mostly for HD Movie, follow by music..

Kindly help to give me some valuable advice....

Thank you in advance...!!

Cheers
Tan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Is there any possibility you can go audition these two to decide which sounds best to you? Otherwise, I would go with the Yamaha as they make an exceptionally reliable AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

